

Google thinks the largest prime number is 257,885,161 - mangeletti
https://www.google.com/search?q=largest%20prime%20number

======
mangeletti
It surprised me that Google didn't see this as 2 to the 57,885,161, because
the Wikipedia page from which the number was gleaned used a <sup> tag to
describe the exponent value.

To be fair, it does place the full excerpt below the answer.

